# Italy Serie A 07-08



## OddsPoster (Nov 2, 2009)

07 Nov 17:00 Catania v Napoli 3.10 3.30 2.30  
07 Nov 19:45 Atalanta v Juventus 4.33 3.40 1.85  
08 Nov 14:00 Bari v Livorno 1.85 3.30 4.50   
08 Nov 14:00 Bologna v Palermo 2.60 3.10 2.80   
08 Nov 14:00 Cagliari v Sampdoria 2.40 3.10 3.10   
08 Nov 14:00 Genoa v Siena 1.65 3.60 5.50   
08 Nov 14:00 Lazio v AC Milan 3.25 3.20 2.25  
08 Nov 14:00 Parma v Chievo 2.05 3.20 3.80   
08 Nov 14:00 Udinese v Fiorentina 2.45 3.20 2.90   
08 Nov 19:45 Inter Milan v Roma 1.61 3.75 5.50


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 5, 2009)

Atalanta v Juventus 
Atalanta doesnt perform good, they 16th so far. Only 2 wins for the team and they were made last month. At home things are not bad as they make mostly draws. Juventus is 2nd and 7 points behind Inter. Away Juventus has 3 wins, 1 loss and 1 draw. Last year Juventus won 3-0 and 4-1 against Atalanta. I expect nothing different but a win for Juventus.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 6, 2009)

Adding

Lazio v AC Milan 
There is a big contrast for the performance of both teams, Lazio are is at the bottom, while Milan raised its game is now in Zone Champions league. Lazio started very good the season, with 2 wins, but so far these are the only 2 wins from 11 rounds. From september until now the only matches that were won are against LEvski Sofia and Villareal in Liga Europa. The confidence of Lazio is down, while Milan is starting to remind for the real MILAN. Adding the fact that some players will miss the match for Lazio. The picture is clear. 
*Prediction: Milan win.*


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 8, 2009)

Catania 0 - 0 Napoli 
* 
 FT Atalanta 2 - 5 Juventus *


Bari 1 - 0 Livorno 

 FT Bologna 3 - 1 Palermo 

 FT Cagliari 2 - 0 Sampdoria 

 FT Genoa 4 - 2 Siena 

* FT Lazio 1 - 2 AC Milan *

 FT Parma 2 - 0 Chievo 

 FT Udinese 0 - 1 Fiorentina 

 20:45 Inter Milan ? - ? AS Roma


----------

